# Problemas en amplificadores de audio



## guillemp924 (Nov 5, 2009)

Hola amigos. Pues les cuento que entre en esto de la electronica y tengo un problema con un sistema de audio. Es un equipo de sonido sharp el cual usa un STK 402 090S. El problema radica en que el amplificador de audio esta funcional con el defecto de que una salida esta bien y la otra distorciona el sonido. He reemplazado los componentes aledaños como condensadores sin obtener un buen funcionamiento. No se como describir el sonido pero diria que es un sonido ronco. Me sucede que midiendo con el tester midiendo entre pin 12 y pin 14 el equipo funciona y se arregla el inconveniente, pero una vez retirado sigue igual. Ya observe el datasheet y las posibles fallas que se puedan presentar, pero veo que no hay relación de ningun tipo o conexion entre estos dos pines. Solo me queda revisar la etapa pre. Si alguien puede ayudarme les agradeceria por que me estoy voviendo loco con esto


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Nov 6, 2009)

Por favor marca y modelo del equipo.

No le veo relacion.
Pata 11 salida, pata 12 masa(atarves de una r limitadora)
Yo cambiaria todos los electroliticos del canal, y controlaria las resistencias. 
Pata 10 y 11 son salidas, levantaria una y probaria cada unapor separado. 

Saludos


----------



## raul12389 (Ago 12, 2011)

hola disculpen la molestias pero tengo un problema igual es que soy estudiante en ing. en electronica y ps busque aqui mismo unos diagramas de como armar un amplificador de audio utilizando el pal 007 o el tda 7560 el problema es que ya lo arme y todo pero quiero utilizar un cargador de laptop como fuente de alimentacion el cargador tira 19v y 3.45amp y el amplificador segun vi en la hoja de datos funciona con 18v y 4 amp cuando lo comecto funciona pero despues deja de hacer ruido alguno lo apago y vuelvo a encender y saca sonido pero desaparece denuevo ayuda porfavor =)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 13, 2011)

La fuente se proteje 

Saludos !


----------

